# when a kenpo instructor sets up his own school ?



## GHETTO NINJA (Mar 16, 2010)

and calls it john does martial arts school , is it because he does not belong to any organization or does it mean someone didnt approve him and he went ahead and made a school anyways ?


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 16, 2010)

Could be any of the above.  Could be they have training in different styles and incorporate elements of different things so it's not a "pure style".  It could also be they like the generic term to get more people in the door since most people dont' know the difference anyways.

Best bet is to look into the instructors background and ask where they got their credentials and if they are affiliated with anyone.


----------



## chaos1551 (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't know, you'd have to go in and check it out.

My school just says "K A R A T E" on the front.  I don't even know if the school has a business name.  When I go in and look around, there is a lot more to it--rank award certificates, photos, trophies, posters, etc.

If you walk into John Doe's Karate School and there is nothing at all signifying John's credibility, he is either a horrible con or isn't in it for the money.  Either way, to assess John's skills, you'd have to bear witness to his teaching skills and the value of what he teaches.


----------



## Xinglu (Mar 16, 2010)

Where I took Kenpo from never had anything on the front except "Karate."  It's generic and most people know that it is a form of MA.

He'll probably draw more interest with a generic name then if he put "Kenpo" up on the sign because (believe it or not) the average person still doesn't know what Kenpo is, but they have an idea what Karate is, and they definitely know the words Martial Arts and what it implies.

For all you know he could be a really good teacher.

If I were to open a commercial store front, I would not put my style in the business name, what happens if I wanted to bring in a jujutsu guy and have him offer classes 3 nights a week?  Am I really just a Kenpo or Karate studio anymore?  No.  So something like "Martial Arts" would be a good thing to have out front.

Things to consider.


----------



## DocWard (Mar 16, 2010)

The dojo a took-and plan on resuming- Kenpo also just hat "KARATE" over the door, and a small sign with the school name in the front window that you had to be close to see. Inside is all business, not flashy like some dojos I have been in, but everything needed for a good lesson and workout.

He is also listed in Ed Parker's "Family Tree" so I know his lineage, even though he is technically "independent" at this point. I agree with chaos1551. He may not be trying to make a fortune, and his credibility and ability need to be determined on their merits, not necessarily by a sign.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 16, 2010)

It means just about nothing, or anything.
sean


----------



## yorkshirelad (Mar 17, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> It means just about nothing, or anything.
> sean


 It could be that the guy knows a little about the politics of martial arts. The guy would much rather be free of organisations where the head honcho, with a larger than average girth, takes extortionate amounts of money from both he and his student to wheeze his way through a compulsory bi-annual seminar and then dictates to the guy who can and cannot climb the nxt exholted rung in rank, while he was given rank by his buddies or himself. 
Maybe the guy just has his head screwed on the right way.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 17, 2010)

yorkshirelad said:


> It could be that the guy knows a little about the politics of martial arts. The guy would much rather be free of organisations where the head honcho, with a larger than average girth, takes extortionate amounts of money from both he and his student to wheeze his way through a compulsory bi-annual seminar and then dictates to the guy who can and cannot climb the nxt exholted rung in rank, while he was given rank by his buddies or himself.
> Maybe the guy just has his head screwed on the right way.


Perhaps... LOL
Sean


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 18, 2010)

yorkshirelad said:


> It could be that the guy knows a little about the politics of martial arts. The guy would much rather be free of organisations where the head honcho, with a larger than average girth, takes extortionate amounts of money from both he and his student to wheeze his way through a compulsory bi-annual seminar and then dictates to the guy who can and cannot climb the nxt exholted rung in rank, while he was given rank by his buddies or himself.
> Maybe the guy just has his head screwed on the right way.


 

I think someone may have caught a case of the correct


----------



## Xinglu (Mar 18, 2010)

yorkshirelad said:


> It could be that the guy knows a little about the politics of martial arts. The guy would much rather be free of organisations where the head honcho, with a larger than average girth, takes extortionate amounts of money from both he and his student to wheeze his way through a compulsory bi-annual seminar and then dictates to the guy who can and cannot climb the nxt exholted rung in rank, while he was given rank by his buddies or himself.
> Maybe the guy just has his head screwed on the right way.



Exactly.  

When I see places like this, I pop in for a visit.  There is no better way to get your answer about these question then to meet him, get his name ask about his background and then do some research.  I have met some of the most amazing MAist this way who want nothing to do with the MA world's politics.


----------



## tomshem (Mar 19, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> It means just about nothing, or anything.
> sean


 
I can think of many many reasons, but the only one you should ask this question to is the owner... all else is pure heresay...


... and on a side note, he probably wants to turn a big pile of cash into a little pile of cash too... cause unless he is very business savy... that's what is gonna happen...

Peace...


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 19, 2010)

There's a difference between the name of the SCHOOL and the name of any ART that might be taught there.  For example I attend the "Steiner Academy of Martial Arts" where we learn "Shaolin Kempo Karate" and "Kyusho Jitsu" and "Freestyle grapping" (for lack of a better term).  If we called it "Steiner's Shaolin Kempo Academy" that would limit what, in the public's mind, we offered.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Mar 19, 2010)

I like the idea of independant schools. I would like to think that if the instructor is good, that the school will survive, the market will dictate. This is not always the case, a good mind for business is usually more important than teaching ability. 
I would say, go in, take a free class, speak to the instructor about his background and then decide. I would also say try not to get involved in a lengthy contract.
I would also check out the standard and attitude of the other students. If the students seem to be more like coolaid drinking Jonestown residents when refering to the instructor then run a mile.
If everyone is welcoming and you like what you see, join in and enjoy your training.


----------



## seninoniwashi (Mar 19, 2010)

Don't be afraid to ask about sitting in and watching a few lessons. Sitting in and seeing how the instructor interacts and teaches is a must. Alot of places may even ask you to participate.


----------

